# Split bag (udder)



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

Just when I thought the goats could not throw anything new at me they did.

I have a 2 y old ff who never bagged , no signs of labor etc. I had no date on her as she was pen bred when I bought her . She dropped 2 kids in -29 and we lost them . She had hardly any milk .

Well she went from no milk to over a gallon in a week. She now has a split between the 2 halves of her bag. Besides milking her 3 times a day and keeping it clean does anyone have any ideas on how to help it heal ?


thanks , Patty


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Split bag*

Maybe superglue it to help keep it together and keep the nasties out.

Tiffany


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Split bag*

Right now I cannot get it dry enough to do much . The blood keeps freezing on the wound.

Thanks , Patty


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

You might need to make a bra for her to hold up the udder better and flush with peroxide and then use that spray that Kaye has been talking abt. or fural.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm no help, but OUCH.


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes ouch ! I keep wanting to hold my chest.


Patty


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

I have an incisional hernia at the bottom of my scar, so on the one side I have hernia and the other side doesn't. The old scar becomes raw and bleeds because the hernia rubs on it. I know this isn't exactly like a split between the udder, but I know how it feels. When this happens (I am having trouble right now) I use antibiotic cream-lather it up good and I was using gauze pads, but have found that light day sanitary pads work better. I fold the pad in half lengthwise so the fold is on the incision. I have to change it often because I have reactions to all the tapes that I have found. The doctor told me to water down the cleanser, I was using peroxide, because it would dry out the edges of the sores and irritate it, so I was irritating it with cleanser, then putting cream on to heal the edges of the sores, but it wasn't healing any further than that. I clean the sores good 2 times a Day a mild cleaner and keep cream on it. I do leave it open to air at night, which probably wouldn't work for a goat. The split is probably being rubbed on and so it will have a hard time healing. Carolyn


----------



## Sharpgoat (Feb 7, 2008)

Is it on the back of the udder if so it could be frostbite from kidding.
I would clean it and put some ointment to keep it from drying and cracking more.
I have used A+D ointment to keep my hands from cracking with washing in the winter.
Fran


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

DON't use ointment or creams as they just pick up all the dirt and germs when she lays down. you want this not to get infected IMO


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

Its down in the middle of her teats .


Ok what spray has Kaye been talking about I guess I have missed it .

Carolyn , OUCH

Thanks , Patty


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Alu-Spray
http://www.jeffersequine.com/ssc/product.asp?CID=1&pf_id=16549


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks :biggrin


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Kaye uses this for most everything from disbudding to cuts etc.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

You are so right about the cream and things sticking to it--I guess it would be difficult to put a bandage or something to cover it. I got my spray one bandage at Walmart--Carolyn


----------



## Sharpgoat (Feb 7, 2008)

AluShield looks like a good one to have on hand let us know if it works for the udder.
Patty you should PM Ken aRealdairyman and see what he has to say.
Being in Maryland I bet he has had to deal with the same thing.
Fran


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

:biggrin being from MD hehehe MD is 6-8 south of us :lol

They don't know cold . We had -29 when she freshened . 

Its not frost bite or from the cold . The split is because she bagged up so fast with no time for her skin to stretch.

Everyone always forgets about us way up north When people hear upstate they assume its around Albany . Thats 4 hours south for me also.


Thanks everyone for all the help.

Patty


----------



## Sharpgoat (Feb 7, 2008)

He is closer then me in Texas :biggrin
I was just thinking of the number of udders that he works with in day in and day out that he would know some treatments for what you are dealing with.
Fran


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

:lol Right now, about 38 of them, and most 4-5,000# milkers! Talk about SOME UDDERS! Those girls could put some cows to shame. :rofl
Kaye


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

OH Kaye, They are not milking or projected at that much YET!!! Since most have just kidded in the last month they are still on the steamup diet. Now, in about 2 weeks, then they will be cranking.

Patty,

Is the rip just with the skin on into the mammary tissue also? If its just the skin, then drop her back to hardly any grain and sew her up. We had a couple of shorthorns do that back at home. DAMN, dual purpose bloodlines, then the cow thought she was a dairy cow and milked!

If its in the mammary tissue the best thing is to dry her up and take care of the issue this year. Then next year, start her out slow and take about 6 to 8 weeks to build her up to production.

Most people want them to milk heavy right away, and push the grain to them. But, really the best bet is to kid them out and let them hardly have any milk and THEN slowly build them up in milk. The milkers dont get their full grain till about 4 to 6 weeks in milk. Then they are pushed like no ones biz, and yes Kaye, they are suppose to milk over 4000 pounds and this year I am tired of the 5000 milkers and I going to push them to a 6000 pound milkers.

Ken


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

> they are suppose to milk over 4000 pounds and this year I am tired of the 5000 milkers and I going to push them to a 6000 pound milkers.


 :rofl Always the perfectionist! Never satisfied! But, ~if I were a betting person~ I'd bet there will be some 6,000# records! No one really knows what those girls are capabable of. :biggrin
Kaye


----------



## Sharpgoat (Feb 7, 2008)

That is amazing that they can come into milk that fast and split :jawdrop
Fran


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

I am ashamed to say this girl was getting no grain before she kidded just 2nd cut hay . That about all she ate the first week also except for a handfull of grain maybe , she was to scarred to eat .

My girls get to little grain if anything . I only have 1 milk stand and hate waiting for them to finish.

I am totally amazed at how fast and heavy she came in . I will take a good look at it today and decide what to do . Thanks for all the input .


Ken , I am picturing cartoon udders on your goats :biggrin Now that being said what breed do you have I migh want one :crazy


Patty


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

> Now that being said what breed do you have I migh want one


LOL...Saanens, of course! Caprikorn Saanens. Very capable of those type of amounts.
http://caprikornfarms.com/
Kaye


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

Does Ken work for them ? Or are they the lines he has ?


Learn something new everyday !

patty


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

He's the herd manager...read the link above. Though he does have Saanens at his folks. He must *know* something to be put in charge of THAT caliber of animals. Ya' think?
Kaye


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

I guess for a guy he is pretty smart :crazy :biggrin


Hmm wonder if you would like to give a tour ??

hubby just had knee surgery and will be out for a few weeks.


Patty


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

Tour?? :rofl Only if you know how to sling feed, water buckets, lambars, or birth babies, oh, you know! You just *Might* get to work while on the tour.
Kaye


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

Working while on the tour would make me feel like I am at home :biggrin


I get lost when we go away and have no chores to do .


Patty


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yep first thing you learn on a tour here is the correct usage of a pitch fork, and you have to show you over and over you know how to do it correctly! I wish  vicki


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

Vicki , if you made that invitation last moneth when we were -29 I would have taken you up on it .

But now thats its warmer and I just spend the day cleaning the ******* cow pen ...well no thanks


Patty


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

Sure Patty come on down...though I mostly end up washing buckets/lamb bars all day long it seems. Other than that I just do the normal thing...feed goats and take care of them. To keep things interesting I race myself on things....who knew you could take all the nipples out of a lamb bar in just 35 seconds 

I would not put you to doing any of the chores...since as Kaye stated I am a little picky on how things get done.

But, the door is always open to anyone that wants to come and look around...just not next friday...that is when I get the honor to put the rest of the parlor together. But, then on that note, if you know how to glue PVC pipe together...i got a job for ya.

ken


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

I would love to see the palor along with any cheese stuff. I would also love to get ideas on how to set up pens etc since we seem to be growing every year .

pvc hmmm maybe after today as my gosh darn water pipes are frozen and if they have a leak I get to fix them . Hubby cannot walk until monday due to knee surgery .....I want spring !


Patty


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

OH glueing PVC is EASY!!! I just have a problem with it as I get the glue EVERYWHERE! Then just a 1/4 turn and you are done. That is all there is to glue pipe together.

I have some pics of the parlor before I decided that I did not like the pulsator line where it was and moved it. I will download them and send them your way.

Ken


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

Cool , send them to [email protected] if you could . My msn has been a bug lately.

Patty


----------



## Tricia (Oct 26, 2007)

Patty -- How did this resolve? Been thinking of you up there in the real cold dealing with an injury. Only -3 here this morning, but I feel lucky our weather is comparatively moderate.


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

Its healing slowly. Thanks for asking 

My water froze 3 times yesterday alone . It only froze once in Dec and Jan combined. I am o so ready for spring 


Patty


----------



## cariboujaguar (Feb 9, 2009)

Patty13637 said:


> Yes ouch ! I keep wanting to hold my chest.
> 
> Patty


I read this while breastfeeding... yeah ouch! eek!


----------

